
Marlboro maker in takeover talks with cannabis firm Cronos - koolba
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/dec/04/makers-of-marlboro-in-deal-talks-with-cannabis-company-cronos
======
m0llusk
Large scale growth and consolidation in the cannabis industry is likely, but
it is not clear that will follow paths similar to other industries or involve
the same players. Cannabis products and consumers are genuinely different.

On a side note it is interesting how particular personalities get involved
with markets in different ways. Beer brewers are almost always highly open
minded and left leaning politically while beer distributors tend strongly
toward conservative politics and institutions. It will be interesting to see
if similar divisions between experts and commercial professionals exert
themselves.

------
eveningcoffee
I seems logical but I feel nervous that company with this background enters
this business.

I think we should think seriously about the regulation that would safeguard
our collective health security.

~~~
stochastic_monk
This has been a concern of mine for a long time. At the very least, I would
hope for a situation like beer in America: there are low-quality, mass-
produced products, and more expensive, crafted products for enthusiasts.
(Alternatively, substitute boxed and high quality wine.)

